#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Proteger portas

## leandersantosm

Galera, é o seguinte:
tenho um website montado em um servidor CentOS, e um amigo meu (hacker) criou um programa pra realizar ataques em servidores, e fez um teste no meu...
Resultado: o serviço para qdo eh feito um ataque em determinada porta, por exemplo:

Ele faz um ataque na porta 3306, e o MySQL para de responder
Na porta 2082, o cPanel para de responder

e por aí vai...

Ele diz q o programa realiza um congestionamento na porta. Como faço pra bloquear estes tipos d ataque? Uma regra de firewall? Alguém pode me ajudar?
Obrigado desde já.

----------


## JhonyBrown

Qual a sua politica atual de firewall no servidor?

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Está tudo como foi configurado pela empresa de hospedagem
É um dedicado com WHM, não mexi em nada no firewall

----------


## GrayFox

Nessa situacao voce deve bloquear acesso de fora pra dentro na sua interface externa. Ele pode estar causando SYN FLOOD ou fazendo um OOB Attack (out of band). O OOB provavelmente voce nao deve estar sofrendo se voce tem um hosting estrangeiro (ja que hosting estrangeiro tem banda de sobra).
Entao, configure um firewall.
Saudações,

----------


## JuniorLinux

Neste caso é bem simples, instale o PSAD (Port Scan Attack Detector), que não deixa que o Nmap faça a análise das portas abertas do seu server, depois que o atacante "estiver no escuro" devido a que, ele não sabe as portas e serviços que estão rodando, altere as portas dos serviços. Como por exemplo, altere a porta padrão do SSH que é 22 para 1640 por exemplo.

----------


## GrayFox

O problema está aí. Nao se pode trocar as portas dos serviços. Mudar a porta http (80) para outra porta causa problemas, mudar porta https, pop, smtp, simplesmente as coisas irao parar de funcionar.

Seria mais conveniente trocar as portas dos servicos que somente o administrador utiliza. 
Aí sim poderia minimizar ataque em cima de SSH mas nao resolveria problema de estouro de buffer ou dos em servico padrao.

----------

